# Hypnosis and religion



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am asked the question once in a while on hypnosis and religion. This is not to start some battle of our religions beliefs, but to hopefully provide information and understanding in hypnosis and religion.I thought these were good articles and worth posting. http://www.hypnodirect.com/TrumanReid/hypnosis&rel.html http://www.neurosemantics.com/Christian/Durbin-Article2.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Interesting post eric. I think that meditation is also an altered state of mind and in scriptures is says to meditatate on the word. That is one of the reasons I can't understand why people get so upset about hypnosis on a religious note. I have used this to relax long before I heard about Mike's tapes and think perhaps that's why I found it so easy to do.sos


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I agree sos, which is why I post this to gain a better understanding for those that want to learn. Some of it is fear of the unknown I think.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Eric - I didn't even know of any controversy! I'm with you and sickofsick, I think done correctly hypnotherapy is wonderful! Anything done with the wrong intent can be bad.Thanks as always for helping us to learn.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

All jokes from chat about "penance" after confession aside, I know I go and have always gone, as an adult, into an 'Altered State' when I recite the Rosary. (Yes I actually still do that and have done it way before I did hypno) It is extremely soothing to me and I am very relaxed while doing it. Hey anything done with the wrong intent can be harmful. However there is nothing about the hypnotherapy, from Mike's program anyway, that is ill-intentioned. I found it to be quite the opposite. The intention is to heal us and that for me I think has happened. Thanks. Interesting post. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You know I think some won't bother with this, but I felt it needed to be posted.







In the realm of understanding science.


----------

